# Batteries are they an addiction or a necessity



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It seems every time I turn around I'm buying batteries.

My battery habit is out of control, phones, tablets, laptops wall clocks and the list goes on, not only that. It is becoming nearly impossible to buy anything these days that doesn't need a battery of some type. 

Bit of a rant, I know, yet where would you be without batteries?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Bit of a rant, I know, yet where would you be without batteries?


I'd be in the same place. Everything here is plugged in.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I really like shopping at vintage shops and camping stores, I just bought a hand winding (?) blender that makes decent smoothies, slowly trying to switch to rely less on electricity. We have iPads and other electronics but we can also power them with solar batteries.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> I really like shopping at vintage shops and camping stores, I just bought a hand winding (?) blender that makes decent smoothies, slowly trying to switch to rely less on electricity. We have iPads and other electronics but we can also power them with solar batteries.


Solar batteries???


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

No, there are small rechargers that have solar panels that you can plug your electronics into


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You could also use solar panels to juice up rechargeable batteries. Best if you can prep so as to get away from as much electric as possible.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

I've had this same thought for a long time. I live in the woods and every night im outside checking chicken coops or rabbit cages. not sure what im gonna do when my last set of batteries die and i cant use my headlight. headlights are just so convient. and i do have a little bit of solar setup enough to recharge batteries but how long will that last? they only have so many charges in them . everything else i'll miss for sure. computer etc... the ehadlight i consider an essential part of life


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I use flashlights a lot, just like Mule. Checking chicken coops, helping the Boss Lady with the horses, etc.
I use a Mini Maglite with LED bulb, and a full size D cell Maglite that I equip with a Zenon bulb - with the focus adjusted tight it shines a beam 200 feet. Good for scanning the woodline for beady little predator eyes.
The initial cost of a solar powered battery charger plus rechargeable batteries is recouped fairly quickly.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This little wind-up & solar radio, led flashlight (really great flashlight!) and electronics recharger (located in the back of the radio) is pretty awesome, I've had it for over a year.. $40


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

We always replace all the batteries at the same time each year.
Today , I checked a couple flashlights-- dead batteries.
We have a lot of spares.
Will be checking more often


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy is a battery addict too. We struggle to rotate them out but are well stocked. Does anyone freeze batteries for longer life or is this an old wives tale?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I say a necessity, but when the last one is gone.....


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

9V Batteries are excellent for starting a fire using fine steel wool.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

We've started the transition over to rechargeable batteries and a good charger.Can easily be recharged on the go via my inverter in the jeep (dual battery setup)


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

What about battery-less stuff? Like that flashlight you shake to "charge" for a light? And TG's super-mega-awesome flashlight/radio  I want one of those. For Christmas, maybe...

Anyways, are there any other products that don't use batteries at all? Are they good to have around or is it better to stock up on batteries for "traditional" flashlights/products?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

When looking for an item you need, google the words hand-powered before stating the item, that's how I found my awesome crank blender that works perfectly


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Hand Crank Generator ? Hand Powered Generator ? Hand Crank Charger


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Good tip TG


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

That is cool. Thanks!

Think it could charge my laptop?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

FrostKitten said:


> That is cool. Thanks!
> 
> Think it could charge my laptop?


Very likely, your hand might hurt a bit for a little while but so worth it haha


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My little radio (the one I posted earlier) has a USB port and can charge an iPhone


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

When we find sales we buy double and triple a's but I think I may get some 9v too, or are the little rectangle ones 6v ?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I just bought some batteries today, a blister pack of 16 AA for 10.99. Energizer Max plus with a no leak guarantee and supposed 10 year shelf life. I doubt they'll be around at the 10 year mark. I go through AA's like crazy, and to a certain extent the AAA's. 

What kicked this off was I was running low on AA's and remembered that it hadn't been that long since I bought batteries. Which lead to me figuring out that about everything I have, uses one kind of battery or another. Batteries have become an Achilles heel, I think I bulk up on batteries especially AA's and start them into rotation.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I have been slowly limiting the amount of batteries I need. I have a crank radio, a solar charged flashlight, and if I need more light, I have a kerosene lamp. 

But I don't use much electronics anyways. Haven't used my microwave in a couple years. It's more of a clock than anything else. Don't use blenders, don't use toasters, don't use the flashlight much (except the crank one. Solar one lasts about 1.5-2 hours) 

Hell, I don't even have cable anymore. So no TV. Except for watching DVD's once in a great moon. I'm even thinking of going with an apartment sized fridge (it's mostly me anyways, and I buy canned or dry store food mostly)

I'm trying to limit my electric and battery use. It'll be easier to transition for when the time comes that it's unavailable


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

25 to 30 years ago I made a switch to Ni-cad batteries. I use them as much as possible from my toothbrush to flashlites to handitalkies. I found surplus shop that had lead-acid gel cell batteries in all sorts of different sizes, shape, volts and amps. When it came time to replace a $50 battery in my first portable VCR/VIDEO Camera, if bought a small camera case for $5 and a $10 battery. I now use this type of battery for all sorts of replacement needs. I use to be able to find full size "C" and "D" rechargeable batteries, but they don't seem to be around any more. I have been switching over to LED as the opportunity (low cost) presents itself. Back some years ago while charging the handitalkies for an organization it belong to, I found that some people who had borrowed the hand held radios, bought over 48 nickle metal hydride AA batteries and put them in the battery holders designed for AA alkaline batteries and they would not charge (no charging connections in the battery pack). The org didn't want them, so I scored big time.

After talking to Ray O Vac, if you take and put new batteries in light or what ever that you want for emergencies, *DO NOT TEST* the light. The first time you use the battery, the chemical reactions starts and doesn't stop. Even though you might never use the light again, the odds are the batteries will self discharge in about a year or so. Cold slows the chemical reaction down. Any dead battery left sitting will eventually leak. Crank generators work great but I'h hook it up to a bike.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Does anyone know if Sears make a car (12volt) charger for their 19.2 volt tools? I'd like to find one to use with a medium sized portable photo voltaic panel(s), like the one at Harbor Frt.


----------

